# Respray... can it be done?



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Interested to hear if anyone has changed the whole colour of their coach built M/H.

Any problems, guide price etc.... 

must be going back to my second youth haha

Graham


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We had ours resprayed earlier this year. They have made a good job of it. Not a long way away from you - Commercial Colourworks based at the Old Riccall pit, now a business park. It costs nowt to pop in a see them. The owner is Adrian Hardcastle, tel no 01757 248008. We only came upon them by default, we had travelled 60 odd miles to see another painter who could not cope with the job, he suggested that we go to a painter near Selby ( Adrian), as we live just outside Selby it was an easy trip. He now has 2 hot spray booths and paints a lot of horseboxes and commercial vehicles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

leseduts said:


> We had ours resprayed earlier this year. They have made a good job of it. Not a long way away from you - Commercial Colourworks based at the Old Riccall pit, now a business park. It costs nowt to pop in a see them. The owner is Adrian Hardcastle, tel no 01757 248008. We only came upon them by default, we had travelled 60 odd miles to see another painter who could not cope with the job, he suggested that we go to a painter near Selby ( Adrian), as we live just outside Selby it was an easy trip. He now has 2 hot spray booths and paints a lot of horseboxes and commercial vehicles.


Was it an expensive excercise :?: :?:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It ain't cheap but consider how much work is involved. Masking up and rubbing down take up much of the time and it may be possible to find someone who will let you do some of the prep work yourself, if only doing the masking up.
Depending on how much they strip off your van, the cost will vary a lot. It will cost you nothing to ask a paint shop but see some of their work first.
A good paint job should increase the value of your motorhome.

There is also size to consider, many paint shops may not have a spray booth/area large enough for your vehicle.
Good luck and keep us posted, I am sure many of us would like to know how you get on.

Alan


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya

We have an Ace Napoli which has a black plastic bumper and a pale blue bumper at the back. The pale blue bumper when it was new looked very nice however over the last 4 years it has faded and looks awful, when we were in France (Brantome) another couple with the same model and age motorhome as ours parked at the side of us and they had, had their bumpers sprayed white to match the rest of the van, what a difference it made, it looked so much better, so our christmas pressy to us is take the van to our local garage 2 miles down the road and ask them to quote us for re-spraying it. 

The local garage also specialises in "doing up" VW Camper vans and some of the paint jobs are fantastic.

Jacqui


----------

